# Using Vaseline on leather???



## bex1984 (24 August 2007)

I've heard you can use vaseline to moisturise leather (eg, on a bridle)? Is this true?


----------



## disco (24 August 2007)

I dont know but I wouldn't like to be bolted with after using it!!!


----------



## flyingfeet (24 August 2007)

Nope - Do not do this under any circumstances!!

Its oil based,  so will stop the leather from breathing

You don't use vaseline as hand cream, therefore its unsuitable for leather


----------



## Maesfen (24 August 2007)

In the old days, if you were storing saddlery you could smear it with vaseline and wrap it up well but you'd have to clean it off properly before use again.  Not to be recommended for regular use at all, far better with something like Koachaline or Flexalan if you need to moisterise it I would have thought.


----------



## Bounty (24 August 2007)

So how does that apply to effax, renapur etc? Just interested!


----------



## flyingfeet (24 August 2007)

Effax is beeswax and lanolin - so good for hands and leather

Renapur is jojoba oil and beeswax - so ditto

Therefore neither are mineral oils like vaseline (made from crude oil)


----------



## bex1984 (24 August 2007)

ooo that's useful to know Cotswold SJ - will stay away from Effax as am allergic to Lanolin.

And I won't use vaseline on my bridle


----------



## Bounty (24 August 2007)

Cheers CotswoldSJ!
Just associated them all with being greasy... hadn't thought about their components *dim*


----------



## helencharlie (24 August 2007)

I would use neatsfoot oil on all of my leather. Never heard of using vaseline before and wouldnt want to try it


----------



## custard (26 August 2007)

Don't use vaseline as it's mineral based like baby oil so doesn't do leather any good at all .  The best thing for storing leather is that stuff called Co Cho Line I think


----------

